# Fort Austin Counterscarp Gallery, Plymouth - Mar/May '09



## Badoosh (May 10, 2009)

The fort itself is now a council depot & the tunnels leading down to the mid & lower defences have been heavily bricked up to prevent access within. Two tunnels run from the fort to mortar batteries on the mid-ramparts, with one leading further down to the loop-holed counterscarp gallery that lies within the defensive ditch, complete with two pairs of gun casemates, magazines & a musketry gallery. 
Fort Austin was one of the Northern Plymouth Defences sitting high overlooking Forder Valley. Around 80% of the gallery lies buried from infilling the ditch & lies within a nature reserve. 

After a couple of visits here with Graybags, theterrorwheel & extrogg, we thought we may as well get some pics up from a place that was no doubt a local teenage haunt for some of the Plymouth peeps on here. It must have been great fun as a kid exploring this little gem!

Exterior view of the unburied section of the counterscarp gallery showing 1 of 2 pairs of gun casemates






Inside a gun casemate





View looking down the loop-holed counterscarp gallery...





...complete with a sally port entrance...





...at the end of the gallery, doorway on the left leads to the second pair of gun casemates & a small magazine room...the lower tunnel is the musketry gallery





Looking back down the musketry gallery...





...which leads up a long staircase now covered with rubbish. There was sunlight at the top but this was blocked by Captain Caveman Graybags negotiating his way up!





Just stepped out into where one of the mortar batteries would have been. This tunnel leads up to the fort, now bricked up at the end, but has a magazine at the right when you get to the top





Magazine loading hatch





On to the next tunnel, again bricked up at the top preventing access to the fort. This is sited at mid level on he hill & the location of another mortar battery





Same again at the end of this tunnel, with a magazine room, but this time on your left...





...although this tunnel had something different! A hole in the ceiling which was possibly to lower shells down.





Inside the magazine, we found this little beauty of a sign





On our second visit, we also found more old skool memorobillia in the ditch. What happened to PK's?





That's it from here from me. I look forward to seeing the pics from the others.


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 10, 2009)

lol just this second got back from poking about there!


----------



## theterrorwheel (May 11, 2009)

here is some of my pics plenty more to see there but dont want to give all the place away.


----------



## TuningHouse (May 11, 2009)

Absolutely amazing. Anychance you could send me directions ? 
[email protected] 

Would love to see this in the flesh. Fantastic shots


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2009)

Excellent explore and tour, guys. Looks like there's still quite a bit to see.
Love the little shoot...looks like a sycamore. 
Good stuff.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 6, 2009)

i live right near this cant wait to check it out


----------



## james.s (Jul 7, 2009)

This looks great, another one on the to-do list that will probably not get done for a long time


----------



## matt_uk (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, i used to blow shit up down there when i was 15 awesome fun, i belive the entrance where people get in is actually a first floor and there is something below the ground since its been filled in.

I even spent the night there once, that was an experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 7, 2009)

sounds scray spendin the night lol
im meant to b going 2moro


----------



## steve_o (Jul 12, 2009)

Is anybody up for a small group explore of this place? I know of an access point, not sure if this is the same one you guys used. looks a little different.


----------



## v-w-chick (Jul 12, 2009)

hello i went the other night was good, im meant to be goin again soon for better pics.
so yeh shud b worth another trip


----------



## Badoosh (Jul 13, 2009)

steve_o said:


> Is anybody up for a small group explore of this place? I know of an access point, not sure if this is the same one you guys used. looks a little different.



Always up for some cam practice, plus my boy wants to have a look. PM me when you have a date


----------

